# May All Our Dreams Come True - May Testing Thread



## Taurus8484

:dust::dust::dust:

*Post your dates and I will add you!!*


*May 1


May 2


May 3
terripeachy - 
ab75 - 


May 4
booger76 - 


May 5
Nikki1979 - 


May 6


May 7
Mtkrvi06
myra - 


May 8
Ambree
Anya88


May 9
Paula08049 - 
pisces78 - 


May 10


May 11
GalvanBaby - 
Blueshoney - 


May 12
Bookwrmgal - 
curvysunshine
Driving280 - 


May 13:
Radkat - 


May 14
futurebbmoma - 
Siobhan14


May 15


May 16
2plus1more - 


May 17


May 18
jjbubbles28


May 19
Taurus8484 - 
RNTTC2011


May 20
nessaw20 - 


May 21
Redclaire - 


May 22


May 23
MissB1979 - 


May 24
Fezzle - 
moni77 - 
kfs1 - 
fluterby429


May 25
Dylis
Mumof3Girls - 


May 26


May 27
TerriPeachy


May 28
HopeThisYear - 


May 29


May 30
Booger76 - 
Platinumvague



May 31
Mischief

​*

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Taurus8484

Im putting myself down for May 19 as that is my 40th birthday......hopefully best birthday ever!!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Can you put me down for May 5th? I had a chemical 2 weeks ago so hopefully my cycles will be back to a normal 26 days. 
My 35th birthday is on April 30th so hopefully I get a late bday present in the form of a BFP.
Good Luck to you taurus and lots of baby :dust:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi Taurus, I wasn't planning on testing, but a BFP in May would make it a better month so, put me down for May 11.


----------



## Wish4another1

Here to stalk!!


----------



## terripeachy

Hey!! My birthday is also May 19!!! But my testing date is May 2 or 3. Let's go with 3 and then later in the month I'll pick another date. I have two chances this month. Yay/Booo. 

Thanks for starting this thread Taurus 8484. :hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Another 19th of May birthday........will you also be 40??


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Thanks for starting the thread and put me down for May 12 please. :flower:


----------



## Radkat

Yay for the May thread! Please put me down for the 13th.


----------



## Fezzle

Put me down for 24 May- hopefully I'll do a Day 21 test this month so know for sure if I've ovulated or not, or if I just have a really long LP and not much lining. 

I'm trying soy isoflavones this cycle. I'm not sure about progesterone cream yet. Will that affect the Day 21 test? I want to get an accurate measure if I'm actually ovulating or not.


----------



## kfs1

Hi all! I still don't know my May date yet but I'll be stalking until I do. :)


----------



## moni77

kfs1 said:


> Hi all! I still don't know my May date yet but I'll be stalking until I do. :)

Ditto...


----------



## terripeachy

Yes, Taurus, I'm turning 40. Party time!! You know, 40 is the new 20 (in everything, but fertility). :dohh:


----------



## Mtkrvi06

Oh me me!!! :). I will NOT POAS till April 7. Not not not!!! 
I'm cd14 following a chemical pregnancy....the 7 will be just a FEW days early for AF in may...
I've had two days with a positive OPK at noon....I'm afraid my cycle is all messed up :/ yesterday when I got the positive, I tested again at 5pm amd got negative...on Easter we got home late so I didn't test...I was hoping my positive yesterday was just the tail end of my surge.....till I got another today. BOTH darker than the control line...all of my tests leading up to yesterday morning were barely there and I've been testing at noon and 5:00pm since cd8. (No potty for 4hr after mid day...no drinks. A few days I tested at 4-4:30)
We bd last night....and I suppose we will just try every night this week?!? I'm not complaining and DH certainly won't but doesn't his sperm count decrease with so much hanky panky? 
We have been so fortunate. I had never had problems getting pregnant and staying that way until our Emma. (15mo old) It took us three long years to get that BFP for her. Since we had "started over" we wanted her to have a sibling closer in age so we have been trying since she was 9mo. We FINALLY got a positive last month....we announced! We have never had a positive test not end with a baby :( that was the second worst moment of my life when I started....confused I took another test only to have it stark white....my doctor threw out the word chemical....I googled and here I am. I have read some really positive stories about ladies and their rainbow babies so I'm hopeful that our future has one more little one in it. 
I wish you all so VERY much love and luck...and baby dust all around!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Your username is hard to write. HA!!HA!!
First, I'm so sorry about your loss. :hugs:
I guess you mean May 07. Are you temping at all? That may help you figure out when you should be getting positive OPKs. Yours do sound like they are all over the place. I know some people BD every day, and I guess it can't hurt. We try every other day during my fertile time because then it's not such a chore. Hope this is it for you.


----------



## booger76

Can I join in, please? 

May 4th for me. It will be at the end of a ladies weekend away with friends. We'll be running a race and shopping which should keep me nice and distracted. Hoping for some good news when I test when I get home. May the 4th be with me! Bah dum dum. Sorry, just couldn't help myself.


----------



## Mtkrvi06

Sorry!! Call me Tess :) that's much easier. I wonder if I can change my username?? It is quite a handful. I've used it for email so long it was just easy to toss in. I honestly didn't think I would end up doing more than "research"....but I felt a kindred pull to you guys after reading that day. 

I don't temp. (Bad me!!) I really should. I think I will add that to my list of supplies for May (end of May) if AF rears her ugly head.


----------



## Mtkrvi06

I tested earlier than my 5pm time just out of curiosity and it's SO negative!! Ugh! That was nearly 3hr. So I get a positive for cd13-14 but nothing in afternoon or night. Strange! I usually feel O pains on the LEFT....but have noticed twinges on the RIGHT today...(that's odd in itself because I have a cyst on the right and I've not felt NADA from her in years). 
Last month was so perfect. I had EWCM for two days...got my positive opk AND my O pain within hours of each other....BD only ONCE the next NIGHT for that cycle!! No time and no place as we have two under 5yr. I was so sure we were out last month but I timed it perfect apparently...so I've been trying to see what, of anything, mimics it this go round. I have EWCM that started yesterday....so if is holds true then I will O right on target for COUNT...but if the TEST from YESTERDAY is true...then I will have O right on target with my OLD cycle (before CP tossed me three days ahead...I added three days from positive opk to see where I was...looked and it was just like last month only 3days off...so see!!! Lol confusing!!)
I guess we just go at it like bunnies and hope for the best :/ LOL
Next cycle I will be more prepared. Everyone said the cycle following an early loss is very fertile....but very strange so I am just rolling with the crazy.


----------



## Taurus8484

terripeachy said:


> Yes, Taurus, I'm turning 40. Party time!! You know, 40 is the new 20 (in everything, but fertility). :dohh:

Peachy.........we are birthday twins!!! Hopefully May is a very good month for us...


----------



## Taurus8484

booger76 said:


> Can I join in, please?
> 
> May 4th for me. It will be at the end of a ladies weekend away with friends. We'll be running a race and shopping which should keep me nice and distracted. Hoping for some good news when I test when I get home. May the 4th be with me! Bah dum dum. Sorry, just couldn't help myself.

Saw your user name and :haha: .....love it


----------



## Mtkrvi06

I have another 10mo before the big 40 :) I don't FEEL 40. If you FEEL good then u shall BE good :) I bet we are in better condition than many young-ins :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Peachy - looks like you had a fallback rise. I always get them after I ovulate. And dont be too disheartened. The cycle I got pregnant with my little boy, FF wont even give me crosshairs, I had to put them in myself so I felt for sure that month was a bust.


----------



## Mtkrvi06

QUICK question!! I've had o pain most of the afternoon. I have went through all but he last four of my opk's lol. I SWEAR I had two positives. Yesterday and today at 12-12:30 same times....them negatives in the afternoon. Today I have light cramping...right sided (guess ole righty decided to join the fun...I wonder if that CP could have brought her out of hibernation?!??)....anywho...I took a shower and sure enough...EWCM in abundance today. Yesterday I got that positive....and I had slippery cm but not stretchy. TODAY is stretchy, (TMI SORRY). So I'm going out in a limb and skip tonight....bd in the AM and PM tomorrow???? What do y'all think? Should we throw in one for tonight as well?? Y'all don't laugh...we literally wandered around last night LOOKING for a place to have privacy!!! The two littles sleep with us (5 and 15mo). One in a crib at the foot of the bed....herself the queen right in the middle of the bed....then we have teen one and teen two. We walked outside actually about to eyeball the Tahoe and teen two waves at us as she's charging her cell phone. :/ lost her wall charger....we go back INSIDE and although the littles are sleeping...teen one smiles and asks if we want pop corn lol. She's 19 so I felt no qualms about telling her to GO TO BED....we needed privacy. She mumbled about "my crusty eggs and NOT needing to hear that"...but we got our moment. LORD help me lol. 
Now I have left side twinges....hmmm...could u release an egg from BOTH ovaries after a miscarriage?? I seriously feel like I'm having mini AF cramps. Both sides now. And so nauseated....always get sick when my hormones fluctuate. One of the things that first tells me I'm pregnant. Sense of smell and nausea. BUT I also have that around O time too!!! Y'all should start using that for indicators too!!! U could have it but never looked at it as signs of O!!! It's how many women actually think they have pregnancy symptoms like the day after a BD....it's really just the rise in the hormone from O!


----------



## Radkat

terripeachy said:


> Yes, Taurus, I'm turning 40. Party time!! You know, 40 is the new 20 (in everything, but fertility). :dohh:

^^^This exactly!

Mtkrvi06 - Your story about walking around finding a place to :sex: cracked me up! You guys definitely need your privacy. I think you need to send the teens to their room again tonight. Stretchy CM is the most fertile! But you can only do what you can do and if you got one in last night, that seems good.

No real news here. Started OPKs - all neg so far. If my cycle is normal (I had a mc and D&C in March - 1st full cycle after), I should probably O this weekend. Getting some practice in just in case it's early.


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus, I think it's so cute you called me Peachy. My motorcycle friends call me that, but most people here call me Terri, so it took me by surprise when you wrote Peachy. But, now that I'm over that, yes, we are birthday twins!!!!

I'm not disappointed in my fallback rise. It's supposedly something with the corpus luteum and estrogen vs. progesterone. It happens a lot. I'm just happy I have my crosshairs. Thanks for the tip on your fake anovulatory chart when you got your BFP. that does give me a bit of hope. :flower:

Tess-wow. You have a lot going on at your house. Good luck.


----------



## jjbubbles28

May 18th for me. Good Luck


----------



## Blueshoney

Hi can you put me down for May 11. 

Another May birthday here. I will be turning 37 so hopefully I will have a wonderful BFP for my birthday!


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-When is your birthday?


----------



## ab75

Hi,can i join please? 
I will be 39 in june,would really love my BFP b4 that tho!!
AF due 3rd may xx


----------



## Mtkrvi06

Radkat we MADE time last night lol. we live on a farm...so if we can't find privacy INSIDE we go OUTside. Lots of places to hide lol. I had to giggle last night....I couldn't get out of my head "if I do get pregnant...I will defiantly never forget WHERE it occurred". For all the heartache last month....my DH has been so supportive and creative this month. I am not even stressing test day....I'm normally already buying sticks in advance and stressing the 2ww. This month will be about healing...and if we get a sticky bean that's a bonus. I'm feeling good...I got to this point in my mind when I finally conceived Emma. We had tried for so long...I thought I was just "done" so we came to peace....and I even missed that AF was late because I vowed NOT to look at another chart. I didn't test till my oldest daughter got HER AF and asked why there weren't any tampons lol. By that time I usually had MY AF and had bought the massive box of plugs for the girls and myself. I sent her to the store for a box...and a test. I sat in denial for a week straight....testing testing testing. 
I think letting go of the stress helped us. I hope it will this time around too. I just feel....fresh?? DH and I talked for a long time last night. It's been a while since we sat down and just chatted about things other than bills, sports, kids etc. We needed that. 
I don't know how to change my "feeling" hicky by my name but today I'm feeling LOVED :) 

Hope everyone is making the most of catching those eggs!!! ((Hugs))


----------



## nessaw

Hi guys. Can I go for the 20th? Hoping we're back on track this month. Good luck everyone. X


----------



## Taurus8484

ab75 said:


> Hi,can i join please?
> I will be 39 in june,would really love my BFP b4 that tho!!
> AF due 3rd may xx

What testing date would you like??


----------



## Taurus8484

Hahaha Mtkrvi06.......sounds like you have a love for the great outdoors.....love it!!!

Hope everyone is well.........

AFM - I started AF this morning and happy about it as I knew there was no chance of BFP. My cycle was a couple days longer than normal but I think I ovulated later due to having gastro and really sick at ovulation time.

My little boy has to go in for surgery on Monday.........so preoccupied with that taking over my mind at the moment. Feeling anxious.


----------



## Mtkrvi06

Taurus8484 said:


> Hahaha Mtkrvi06.......sounds like you have a love for the great outdoors.....love it
> 
> 
> My little boy has to go in for surgery on Monday.........so preoccupied with that taking over my mind at the moment. Feeling anxious.

:thumbup::laundry::laundry::dishes::hangwashing:
That four wheeler seat was about as comfy as it gets lol. DH thinks he's hot stuff by walking around saying "if the four wheelers rocking, don't come knocking". My oldest (19) rolls her eyes and vowed never to ride it again. "I" got teased because those things scare me....and it's not being bandied about that I "finally rode the four wheeler". Aye aye aye!!!

PRAYING for your little man!!! He will be in my thoughts and prayers!!! ((Hugs))


----------



## ab75

Mtkrvi06 said:


> Taurus8484 said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha Mtkrvi06.......sounds like you have a love for the great outdoors.....love it
> 
> 
> My little boy has to go in for surgery on Monday.........so preoccupied with that taking over my mind at the moment. Feeling anxious.
> 
> :thumbup::laundry::laundry::dishes::hangwashing:
> That four wheeler seat was about as comfy as it gets lol. DH thinks he's hot stuff by walking around saying "if the four wheelers rocking, don't come knocking". My oldest (19) rolls her eyes and vowed never to ride it again. "I" got teased because those things scare me....and it's not being bandied about that I "finally rode the four wheeler". Aye aye aye!!!
> 
> PRAYING for your little man!!! He will be in my thoughts and prayers!!! ((Hugs))Click to expand...

This made me lol!


----------



## ab75

Taurus8484 said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Hi,can i join please?
> I will be 39 in june,would really love my BFP b4 that tho!!
> AF due 3rd may xx
> 
> What testing date would you like??Click to expand...

I will test 3rd may xx


----------



## Redclaire

I'll be testing 21st May!


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-I hope the surgery goes as planned today. Will be thinking of you guys.


----------



## kfs1

Good luck today Taurus!

Mtkrvi06 - I'm loving the creative BDing spots! I have a really small lawn with close neighbors so I'm not sure they'd appreciate us being out there! :)


----------



## Blueshoney

terripeachy said:


> Blues-When is your birthday?

The 16th. I will be back East visiting my family for my BD because my little sister is due that day!


----------



## Paula08049

Hi ladies I'd like to join. I'll be testing on the 9th of May. We are doing an iui this month so hopefully we will be getting our BFP! Wishing you all lots of sticky baby beans!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-Oh cool! That is my sister's and husband's birthday as well. The 16th and 19th are lucky days!

Paula-I hope this is your month as well. May 9th is right around the corner!


----------



## Blueshoney

terripeachy said:


> Blues-Oh cool! That is my sister's and husband's birthday as well. The 16th and 19th are lucky days!
> 
> Paula-I hope this is your month as well. May 9th is right around the corner!

I hope its a lucky day for me! Its funny because I already share my birthday with my twin, I told my little sister to hold that baby in for an extra day so I don't have to share it with her baby! :haha::haha:


----------



## terripeachy

I think I remember you mentioning that you had a twin previously...Yeah, let's make either the 15th or 17th special for your niece/nephew. hee hee. fxfx ha ha.


----------



## moni77

Blueshoney said:


> terripeachy said:
> 
> 
> Blues-Oh cool! That is my sister's and husband's birthday as well. The 16th and 19th are lucky days!
> 
> Paula-I hope this is your month as well. May 9th is right around the corner!
> 
> I hope its a lucky day for me! Its funny because I already share my birthday with my twin, I told my little sister to hold that baby in for an extra day so I don't have to share it with her baby! :haha::haha:Click to expand...

My sis-in-law had her daughter on her twin brothers bday...


----------



## myra

Hello there :)

Can you please put me down for May 7? Positive OPK last night for our wedding night....hoping that's a good sign!!


----------



## curvysunshine

May 12th


----------



## Driving280

May 12 for me..


----------



## Mtkrvi06

kfs1 said:


> Good luck today Taurus!
> 
> Mtkrvi06 - I'm loving the creative BDing spots! I have a really small lawn with close neighbors so I'm not sure they'd appreciate us being out there! :)

We can see the houses ACROSS the street...but we got this whole side where our house is....entry to cross road and hallway down That....then nothing but Forrest behind us.n we got lots of hiding spots!! Lol
I draw the LINE at the chicken coup. NOT going there!!! Come borrow our little chunk of privacy anytime!! I might hang a sign over the shed where that four wheelers at lol. :happydance:


----------



## 2plus1more

New to the forums, but could you add me? I'm looking at testing on May 16th. Thanks!


----------



## Paula08049

Positive OPK this morning so iui tomorrow morning! Super excited!


----------



## Dylis

The 25th for me please:thumbup:


----------



## pisces78

Can I please have the 9th May! Fingers crossed this is our month ladies!!


----------



## Ambree

stepping very warily into a testing thread again ... happy for what might be and afraid for BFN disappointment ... please add me to testing on May 7.
(I swore I would never do this again *sigh*)
:kiss:
:flower:


----------



## myra

Hi Ambree- I'm testing May 7th as well...though I usually break down and start testing earlier with the ICs...much more sensitive and I've had my first BFPs on 9 and 10dpo. 

Best of luck and here's hoping we're 2 of many BFPs to report on this month!


----------



## Ambree

myra said:


> Hi Ambree- I'm testing May 7th as well...though I usually break down and start testing earlier with the ICs...much more sensitive and I've had my first BFPs on 9 and 10dpo.
> 
> Best of luck and here's hoping we're 2 of many BFPs to report on this month!

Hiya myra :flower:

I wish us and all the ttc>35 ladies BFP miracles in May
ICs - do you mean OPKs? :blush:
I think I have some of those ...
When do you usually start with the ICs (OPKS?)


----------



## Ambree

pisces78 said:


> Can I please have the 9th May! Fingers crossed this is our month ladies!!

Goodluck piesces78 - 
your log on name is also my horoscope, birthyear and hometown :flower:


----------



## Ambree

Paula08049 said:


> Positive OPK this morning so iui tomorrow morning! Super excited!

Good Luck Paula :flower:

Can I ask why did you decide to use iui?
(I'm trying to learn more about iui and its suitability / success :))


----------



## myra

Ambree said:


> myra said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ambree- I'm testing May 7th as well...though I usually break down and start testing earlier with the ICs...much more sensitive and I've had my first BFPs on 9 and 10dpo.
> 
> Best of luck and here's hoping we're 2 of many BFPs to report on this month!
> 
> Hiya myra :flower:
> 
> I wish us and all the ttc>35 ladies BFP miracles in May
> ICs - do you mean OPKs? :blush:
> I think I have some of those ...
> When do you usually start with the ICs (OPKS?)Click to expand...

Sorry- ICs= "Internet cheapies" pregnancy tests. I get a bulk pack of OPKs and pregnancy tests (something like 40 OPKs and 15 pregnancy tests- comes out to about 40cents per test). That way I can give in to my inability to be patient and start testing early without wasting a bunch of $. I order them on Amazon- brand is Wondofo. I've found that they are also more sensitive than even First Response or other early tests that you can get in the store. 

As for OPKs, I just had my Mirena IUD taken out last month. I didn't have periods on it for the past 6 months so I wasn't sure when I would ovulate. I ended up testing for the past 2 weeks until I got my positive on Friday. Last time I was TTC, I think I usually started testing about 6-8 days after my period started. My cycles were fairly regular- about 28-30 days


----------



## Ambree

myra said:


> Sorry- ICs= "Internet cheapies" pregnancy tests. I get a bulk pack of OPKs and pregnancy tests (something like 40 OPKs and 15 pregnancy tests- comes out to about 40cents per test). That way I can give in to my inability to be patient and start testing early without wasting a bunch of $. I order them on Amazon- brand is Wondofo. I've found that they are also more sensitive than even First Response or other early tests that you can get in the store.

ha sounds like something I need, I will have a look online ... :thumbup:



myra said:


> As for OPKs, I just had my Mirena IUD taken out last month. I didn't have periods on it for the past 6 months so I wasn't sure when I would ovulate. I ended up testing for the past 2 weeks until I got my positive on Friday. Last time I was TTC, I think I usually started testing about 6-8 days after my period started. My cycles were fairly regular- about 28-30 days

Ahh okay, I thought you meant to start using leftover OPKs as an early test for pg, instead of HPT :blush:
I have OPKs but not ICs


----------



## moni77

Put me down for May 24th...


----------



## futurebbmoma

Hmm... May 14th??

Just home from getting the hcg shot (round 2)
Last month between charting/pms I was pretty sure I wasn't preg so didn't join the testing thread. Maybe some positive thinking starting NOW will make this month work :bunny:


----------



## ab75

I just got my bfp,was too impatient to wait til sat xx


----------



## moni77

congrats ab - post the pic - we all love line porn here!


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations ab75!! Way to start the month off right! How many DPO are you? And yeah, definitely post the pictures!!


----------



## ab75

moni77 said:


> congrats ab - post the pic - we all love line porn here!

Lol for line porn


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, ab75!


----------



## ab75

Thanks everybody. Still got a long way to go. I am 10dpo xx


----------



## booger76

Congrats to you, ab75! How exciting!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Congrats ab75! :flower:

My temp dropped today after 2 days of pos OPK so I am pretty sure it's O day. I didn't realize how sick clomid would make feel around O time. So much nausea and upset stomach last night and today. I got 3 days in a row of BD so at least I don't have to worry about feeling well enough to squeeze it in tonight. 

Positive thoughts that we have lots of "flowering" this month


----------



## nessaw

Wow congrats ab.x


----------



## Ambree

ab75 said:


> I just got my bfp,was too impatient to wait til sat xx

congratulations !
:happydance:
:dust:

How many dpo?
ETA - lol just read 10dpo :)


----------



## Paula08049

Ambree said:


> Paula08049 said:
> 
> 
> Positive OPK this morning so iui tomorrow morning! Super excited!
> 
> Good Luck Paula :flower:
> 
> Can I ask why did you decide to use iui?
> (I'm trying to learn more about iui and its suitability / success :))Click to expand...

thank you. We decided to do iui because we had success with it last October. We miscarried in January and tried 3 cycles on our own before doing the iui with letrozole this cycle. Hubbies count after the sperm wash was 40 million with 99% mobility so the Dr said that was excellent.


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations ab75. I will update front page when I'm on computer not phone.

Been busy as my son had an operation on Monday so havent had time to long on computer yet.

What a fantastic way to start this month. Hope its a sign of things to come.


----------



## makiaaubrey

hi ladies!!! checking in and stalking!!! i am not trying but not preventing this month. so no clue when af is even due! ill look at some point just so im prepared lol


----------



## Nikki1979

Taurus - I hope your little cutie recovers quickly from his operation


----------



## ab75

Thanks Taurus. I hope your LO gets better soon xx


----------



## kfs1

Ab - woooohoooo. Congratulations! Love those lines.

Bkwrmgal - Hope that nausea goes away soon. Glad you were able to get some BDing in.

Taurus - Hope your son's doing OK. Can you put me down for the 24th? Still haven't O'd but I should be testing somewhere around that time.

Hi everyone else.


----------



## Redclaire

Holey moley i'm shattered!!
I was up most the night putting together a job application for a post I never considered myself qualified for but was told yesterday by my managers that they presumed I would be the most eligible applicant!! The application was a nightmare...essay type answers required about strategic planning (wtf??)Anyhoo couldn't add the details on home PC had to come in to work at like 6am and retype all my written answers into the online form...yuk!! Had to be submitted for 11 am!! but it's done now:happydance::wacko:
I was meant to have my day 9 scan this morn but I rescheduled til tomoro..hopefully all this stressing overnight didn't disrupt anything!!
Early night for me!!


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-I hope your little boy has a speedy recovery and everything went as planned.

Redclaire-Fantastic! I hope you get the job after such a stressful night and early morning.

Nothing going on but the rent as far as I'm concerned..Today is the predicted AF day, and sometimes I think she's coming, and other times I don't. :shrug: :coffee:


----------



## Redclaire

terripeachy said:


> Taurus-I hope your little boy has a speedy recovery and everything went as planned.
> 
> Redclaire-Fantastic! I hope you get the job after such a stressful night and early morning.
> 
> Nothing going on but the rent as far as I'm concerned..Today is the predicted AF day, and sometimes I think she's coming, and other times I don't. :shrug: :coffee:

Poor you terri...such alot of waaaiiiittting when TTC it's a right pain in the posterior!!
As regards the job..truth is i never really considered it cos my head is sooo stuck in TTC/IUI and all that jazz...yesterday i kinda felt it would look bad if i didn't apply! More pay like alot more and better conditions, and way up the ladder but further away like 20 miles, and if my little fella is to be my only one i don't want to miss this magical time with him cos i'm working late in a new job...hmmm hard choices!:wacko:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awesome lines Ab!! COngrats!!

Terri, FX AF stays away!

I think I Oed the day before yesterday (CD13). I had planned on temping, but with everything going on, I keep forgetting to temp. GEEZ! I had EWCM the day before yesterday, and none yesterday so I am pretty sure it was O day. We didn't BD from CD11-13, but BDed last night. Hopefully, the egg stuck around long enough to be caught, but I doubt it. Anyway, I should test on May 10 (Mother's Day here in Mexico). If no line, I will just wait for AF.

We decided to use Clomid next cycle. I have never got a BFP with just CLomid alone. My BPF was with 100mg Clomid and 2 75iu Menopur.


----------



## Blueshoney

AF-Congratulations!!!!! Your line porn looks amazing! 
Redclaire-Congrats on the job potential! 
Terri-Got my fingers crossed AF stays away!!!!
AFM-in my tww and I just realized I will be at the inlaws my testing weekend. I really do not want to test there. Idk if I should test the day before or just wait to see if AF comes.


----------



## Mtkrvi06

Taurus--hope LO is on the mend!!! 
Terri---NO AF

CONGRATS for the first May BFP!! That's awesome!!!!

9dpo and dying to POAS but refusing. I'm determined not to test till the 7th which is still a day or so early....I will probably cave by the 5th :/ I promised myself I wouldn't test early at all but the wait is KILLING me.


----------



## booger76

Stay strong, Mtkrvi06! You can wait it out. I'm right there with you. 10 DPO for me and trying to think about anything else I can.

My apologies to everyone else for not keeping up very well with this thread. I will try to do a better job. I hope everyone is hanging in there the best that they can.


----------



## Radkat

AB - Woohoo on our first (of many, hopefully) BFPs! :happydance:

Bookworm - Sorry about the nausea. At least it's for a good cause (does that help at all?)

Redclaire - Whoa sounds like quite an application and position. It's hard to know the best balance of home/family and work sometimes. Good luck and I'm sure whatever happens will be for the best. 

Taurus - Hope your LO is doing well. Sending good vibes your way.

Blueshoney - It sucks testing at the in laws. Hard to hide excitement or disappointment. Maybe you could get up early to do it so that you and DH can discuss before seeing the in laws?

I'm in the TWW now, as several of us are. :coffee:


----------



## terripeachy

I'm out girls. The good news is I can stay on the May thread and would like my next testing date to be the 27th. IUI here I come.


----------



## Blueshoney

Terri-:hugs: I'm sorry but I have a great feeling about the IUI! 

Radkat-Yea they do not know how to keep a secret so I do not want to share with them anything until I am in the safe zone. Plus they don't know we are TTC and Id rather keep it that way because they are not the most supportive people. Total Eeyores which I do not need!


----------



## myra

Sorry terri:flower: I hope it's only because you were meant to get a late May BFP to help us wrap up the month on a positive note


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Hey all! I'm back again. Last cycle we decided not to try, and I took a total break from everything. We weren't excited about an early January due date right after Christmas. No temping, no opk's, no progesterone, no message board. I just needed some time where I wasn't thinking about TTC at all. Since no progesterone last cycle, not sure when I'll O this month. Put me down for May 26th for now please. It may change after I O if it ends up happening when I'm not expecting it to. I'm thinking it'll be a later cd since there was no P last cycle.

Terri ~ I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Sorry terri. Good luck for IUI xx


----------



## Redclaire

Hey terri:hugs: tho IUI could be just the magic mixture you need!!

Well had cd9/ med day 8 scan today...and a 14mm and 11mm on the right plus loads of under 9mm on left...and this is with the low dose puregon injections! The nurse said i'd be a super responder for IVF..but we're not going down that road. So scheduled for another scan sunday morn and really hoping that only 2 at at or near the 18mm cut off and that a third doesn't jump in size cos then IUI would be cancelled again..damn rules!!:wacko:


----------



## Ambree

Mtkrvi06 said:


> 9dpo and dying to POAS but refusing. I'm determined not to test till the 7th which is still a day or so early....I will probably cave by the 5th :/ I promised myself I wouldn't test early at all but the wait is KILLING me.

I caved (even though by now I know better! :wacko:)
and of course the result was a BFN (8dpo) :blush:
Although I did find this to read, and it made me feel much better - plus
I think it may stop me from buying more POAS and testing too early:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When-can-I-expect-a-positive-HPT-if-I-am-pregnant.html


----------



## Ambree

terripeachy said:


> I'm out girls. The good news is I can stay on the May thread and would like my next testing date to be the 27th. IUI here I come.

Yes Good news to alleviate AF: May 27 :thumbup:

(Dam :witch: is so depleting. I am hoping she stays away but she just never does!)


----------



## Ambree

Paula08049 said:


> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paula08049 said:
> 
> 
> Positive OPK this morning so iui tomorrow morning! Super excited!
> 
> Good Luck Paula :flower:
> 
> Can I ask why did you decide to use iui?
> (I'm trying to learn more about iui and its suitability / success :))Click to expand...
> 
> thank you. We decided to do iui because we had success with it last October. We miscarried in January and tried 3 cycles on our own before doing the iui with letrozole this cycle. Hubbies count after the sperm wash was 40 million with 99% mobility so the Dr said that was excellent.Click to expand...

I am sorry about your mc. That is an excellent count for :spermy:
Best wishes for this cycle
Thank you for sharing :flower:


----------



## RNTTC2011

Can you put me down for May 19? Thank you for starting this thread Taurus and Happy May Birthday!


----------



## Siobhan14

Can you put me down for May 14? Thanks!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Ladies.........Im back.

Thank you all for your well wishes with my LO. He is back on recovery and doing fantastic.

AFM - should be ovulating in the next few days......so life will revolve around peeing on a OPK stick for the next few days and bonking away like rabbits....


----------



## Ambree

Booger & Nikki
did you test?

:paper:


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-Glad things are going great for your little boy. Hope you catch that egg this month.

Ambree-Sorry for the BFN. How are things looking now? It's DPO11 for you now, right?


----------



## booger76

Good Monday morning, ladies. I hope everyone had a good weekend.

You're right, RedClaire, rules sure do get in the way sometimes.

Sorry that AF got you, Terri. Hoping your IUI this cycle is successful! I am really bad about responding on these forums but I do read a lot and I think you are just about the sweetest person around so I do wish you all the best.

Taurus, glad your little one is doing well. Good luck catching that egg!

As for me, AF got me as scheduled on Saturday morning. That lady sure has an annoying way of always being punctual. I guess the upside is that I'll get one more chance to test this month, so put me down for May 30th!


----------



## myra

9dpo today. OH wanted me to test on Saturday, and even after explaining to him that it would come up negative even if I was pregnant, he still wanted me to test, so I gave in (clearly BFN). And once I start, it's hard to hold off but I still get disappointed each time...just one little stark line this morning. 

Last pregnancy I got my BFP on 10dpo and my chemical preg. before that showed up on 11dpo. so, if I'm to get my +, I'd expect to do so in the next couple days....otherwise I guess AF will arrive instead.

I'm not having ANY symptoms though...in March when I was still on my IUD, I had more symptoms than now and we thought we might have conceived then...


----------



## terripeachy

Booger-Sorry the witch got you too. :hugs: She sure is punctual, and it is no fun. Thank you so much for your kind words. I try to be a nice internet friend. hee hee. Just don't cross me!

myra-You never know...fxfx.


----------



## Mtkrvi06

Ambree said:


> I caved (even though by now I know better! :wacko:)
> and of course the result was a BFN (8dpo) :blush:
> Although I did find this to read, and it made me feel much better - plus
> I think it may stop me from buying more POAS and testing too early:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When-can-I-expect-a-positive-HPT-if-I-am-pregnant.html


I have NO idea how far Past O I am :/ I had 3 positive OPK's...test darker than the control for SURE....for three days straight. We BD all that week. 
I had the chemical prefnancy last month so it made me three days late...I have a 29-30 day cycle but because I had three days this year with 31 day cycles it changed my "average" cycle to 31 or 32 days on my app...so I am either 4,5 or 6 days from AF. Based on symptoms I would say I'm 10-11dpo. Not sure though. For me it's smell and nausea....thick CM this early....tender BB's the week after I miss AF. So based on what's going on so far I'm hopeful...but scared of another chemical :(
I want to use a frer so bad I can't stand it...but am terrified it will say what I think it will say and then I will be peeing on sticks every day till doc apt. WHY can't I just let it be and go with the flow like when I was young??? I remember not keeping up with AF....missing my period and not testing till I had missed it by a week and being so relaxed. *sigH*. That old saying about feeling your clock ticking?? It's TRUE!!!


----------



## Mtkrvi06

((Hugs)) Terrill. FX for IUI!!!


----------



## kfs1

Sorry she got ya booger.


----------



## Taurus8484

Sorry your out Booger and Peachy..........fingers crossed for you for the end of the month xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Mtkrvi06 said:


> Ambree said:
> 
> 
> I caved (even though by now I know better! :wacko:)
> and of course the result was a BFN (8dpo) :blush:
> Although I did find this to read, and it made me feel much better - plus
> I think it may stop me from buying more POAS and testing too early:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When-can-I-expect-a-positive-HPT-if-I-am-pregnant.html
> 
> 
> I have NO idea how far Past O I am :/ I had 3 positive OPK's...test darker than the control for SURE....for three days straight. We BD all that week.
> I had the chemical prefnancy last month so it made me three days late...I have a 29-30 day cycle but because I had three days this year with 31 day cycles it changed my "average" cycle to 31 or 32 days on my app...so I am either 4,5 or 6 days from AF. Based on symptoms I would say I'm 10-11dpo. Not sure though. For me it's smell and nausea....thick CM this early....tender BB's the week after I miss AF. So based on what's going on so far I'm hopeful...but scared of another chemical :(
> I want to use a frer so bad I can't stand it...but am terrified it will say what I think it will say and then I will be peeing on sticks every day till doc apt. WHY can't I just let it be and go with the flow like when I was young??? I remember not keeping up with AF....missing my period and not testing till I had missed it by a week and being so relaxed. *sigH*. That old saying about feeling your clock ticking?? It's TRUE!!!Click to expand...

Have you tested yet???? Keeping everything crossed for you too :thumbup:


----------



## Anya88

Please add me! I plan on testing may 8 which is 7 dpo, I think. I know it's pretty early, but I just love to poas! Lol! Btw, considering ur hometown as a name for my baby girl (fx). :). Thanks!


----------



## Ambree

terripeachy said:


> Taurus-Glad things are going great for your little boy. Hope you catch that egg this month.
> 
> Ambree-Sorry for the BFN. How are things looking now? It's DPO11 for you now, right?

yes 11dpo now. Im eating more and craving sugar which is normal for me right before AF. 

All was okay, until on a whim, I decided to POAS (OPK) after my ov day.
and now I have positive OPK on cd 13 (ov OPK) _AND_ cd17 and cd19 :dohh:
I usually have a 25-26 day cycle, so I dont know what the dpo situation is now :shrug: 
BFP and an ov date of CD17 or CD 19 would require some super (and unlikely) long living :spermy:

FF has AF due tomorrow and test date MAY 8 (sorry taurus I mixed up the dates :blush:)
although I dont think it will matter.
I will buy a FR POAS for tomorrow.
:shipw:


----------



## Ambree

Anya88 said:


> Please add me! I plan on testing may 8 which is 7 dpo, I think. I know it's pretty early, but I just love to poas! Lol! Btw, considering ur hometown as a name for my baby girl (fx). :). Thanks!

Hi Anya :hi:
May 8 is my FF testing date also, although I did test early for BFN (of course).

7dpo is very early, how many days is your luteal phase?

PS: I have my baby boy and girl names, just need the baby :flower:[-o<


----------



## Ambree

booger76 said:


> As for me, AF got me as scheduled on Saturday morning. *That lady sure has an annoying way of always being punctual.* I guess the upside is that I'll get one more chance to test this month, so put me down for May 30th!

oh a very annoying way, particularly when she shows up early, and or half hearted, spotting her way over, bah!
sorry she was on time for you this cycle booger, but yay :thumbup:you can test again on May 30.
:dust:


----------



## Ambree

myra said:


> 9dpo today. OH wanted me to test on Saturday, and even after explaining to him that it would come up negative even if I was pregnant, he still wanted me to test, so I gave in (clearly BFN). And once I start, it's hard to hold off but I still get disappointed each time...just one little stark line this morning.
> 
> Last pregnancy I got my BFP on 10dpo and my chemical preg. before that showed up on 11dpo. so, if I'm to get my +, I'd expect to do so in the next couple days....otherwise I guess AF will arrive instead.

Hope there's a BFP for you soon myra FXd :dust:


----------



## fluterby429

Hi ladies! I turned 36 last week so I'm officially over 35. I will have IUI as early as Saturday. So my testing date should be the 24th :) 

Baby dust to all


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi Flutter!! Welcome! What meds are you doing this time?


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi flutter......

Got the smiley face on my digital opk.......its on for tonight and tomorrow night


----------



## Redclaire

Hi Ladies,
Scan this morning shows 2 decent follies so trigger tonight and IUI on thursday morning..testing on 20th so!!:happydance::wacko:


----------



## terripeachy

Wow...everyone is raring to go! This is an exciting update. Good luck ladies!!

Welcome fluterby and happy birthday!!


----------



## fluterby429

Galvan - I did femera 5m cd4-8 and Gonal-f 75 IU cd 6-8 and 37.5 cd 9-10. I'm on CD 9 today. My follie scan is Thur. I'm hoping to catch them earlier this cycle so they aren't so big

Redclaire we are only 2 days apart on the IUI journey. Good luck!!!


----------



## Radkat

Wow, lots of excitement on this thread. Good luck to those Oing and for the IUIs coming up!

Welcome, Fluterby. I grew up in IN, went to IU and am a Midwesterner at heart. :flower:


----------



## 2plus1more

I'm in my TWW and based on my chart, we BD'd on the day of ovulation and the day before. Feeling hopeful!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Hi gals!

Lots of excitement looks to be going on here. Good luck to everyone O'ing and about to IUI! 

AFM- not too much going on other than the two week waiting game. We BD the 3 days leading up to O day but not O day. FX that, preseed, acupuncture, clomid, pineapple core, and prog cream does the trick. Trying not to question every symptom I am feeling right now.


----------



## Nikki1979

I got AF today so am out for this month :(


----------



## Redclaire

Bookwrmgal said:


> Hi gals!
> 
> Lots of excitement looks to be going on here. Good luck to everyone O'ing and about to IUI!
> 
> AFM- not too much going on other than the two week waiting game. We BD the 3 days leading up to O day but not O day. FX that, preseed, acupuncture, clomid, pineapple core, and prog cream does the trick. Trying not to question every symptom I am feeling right now.

FX bookworm!! Jeez you are going hard (pineapple) core this month with the creams and gels!!:haha: i gave up diet coke..one giant leap for Claire!
I triggered last night...IUI tomoro morn, no BD since monday night...trying to get a super dooper sample for washing! We'll have some afternoon delight after tho :haha:
Also sorry and :hugs: for those the witch found. Miserable aul boot she is!


----------



## terripeachy

Oh nikki, I'm sorry. :hugs: That really bites the big one.

2plus1-can you put your chart in your signature so we can stalk you? That would be fab!

Bookwrmgal-How is your new routine? I hope all this stuff works for you. I agree with Redclaire-go big or go home, right? HA!!HA!! fxfx :dust:

AFM-False alarm, false alarm. I jumped out of bed and ran to the OPK closet. Nada. thank goodness. I wasn't sure if this Clomid would affect my cycle, so it freaked me out. All is well....


----------



## kfs1

2plus1more & Bookwrmgal - Fx to you both!

Nikki - I'm so sorry that she got you. How had you been feeling about this month?

Red - How has it been going without your diet coke? Get that BD in today! :)


----------



## fluterby429

Radcat very cool. I live in Jeffersonville about 5 min from Louisville, Ky

Nikki so very sorry AF showed.


----------



## Redclaire

kfs1 said:


> 2plus1more & Bookwrmgal - Fx to you both!
> 
> Nikki - I'm so sorry that she got you. How had you been feeling about this month?
> 
> Red - How has it been going without your diet coke? Get that BD in today! :)

Hey! The no diet coke is going ok..i do miss it tho i can tell you! 
As for the BD thing..they recommend abstaining for 48hours prior to him giving his sample for washing to get as many of fresh readies as possible! I know it sounds ricidulous cos its the best time to hubbabubba but there you go! I will definately hop him tomoro afternoon after the IUI tho:haha:


----------



## Paula08049

I haven't told hubby yet as he is out of town until late tomorrow night but I got this pic this morning. What do you ladies think? 9 dp iui.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 29


----------



## ab75

I see a line paula, hope this is it for you xx


----------



## kfs1

I see it! Congratulations. Hope it gets darker! Fx.


----------



## terripeachy

I see a faint line too Paula! Congrats!! Are you going to tell hubs or surprise him in a few days??


----------



## Radkat

Paula08049 said:


> I haven't told hubby yet as he is out of town until late tomorrow night but I got this pic this morning. What do you ladies think? 9 dp iui.

9DPiui/o is early to get any line, so I think this is great news! :thumbup:


----------



## pisces78

Hi girls 

I'm out AF has shown up early. Hopefully my bfp is coming my way soon.


----------



## 2plus1more

terripeachy said:


> Oh nikki, I'm sorry. :hugs: That really bites the big one.
> 
> 2plus1-can you put your chart in your signature so we can stalk you? That would be fab!
> 
> Bookwrmgal-How is your new routine? I hope all this stuff works for you. I agree with Redclaire-go big or go home, right? HA!!HA!! fxfx :dust:
> 
> AFM-False alarm, false alarm. I jumped out of bed and ran to the OPK closet. Nada. thank goodness. I wasn't sure if this Clomid would affect my cycle, so it freaked me out. All is well....

Let me see if this works. Stalk away!!!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Redclaire- great going with giving up the diet coke! FX that it was the added boost to get a BFP. Good luck with the IUI

Paula- I see a faint line. Fx Fx!!

Sorry about the witch, Nikki.

AFM- definitely go big or go home! I am nothing if not stubborn and tenacious lol.


----------



## Taurus8484

Paula08049 said:


> I haven't told hubby yet as he is out of town until late tomorrow night but I got this pic this morning. What do you ladies think? 9 dp iui.

I see it............YAY!!!! Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## 2plus1more

I see it too. Good news at 9dpo. Very exciting!


----------



## Taurus8484

Sorry Nikki and pisces.........:hugs:


----------



## Paula08049

terripeachy said:


> I see a faint line too Paula! Congrats!! Are you going to tell hubs or surprise him in a few days??

I'm trying to hold off and surprise him but I almost caved! Let's see how long I can last.


----------



## fluterby429

I see it!!

Follie scan in the morning


----------



## Taurus8484

fluterby429 said:


> I see it!!
> 
> Follie scan in the morning

Best of luck fluter xx


----------



## Blueshoney

Nikki-:hugs: Sorry AF got you
Fluterby-Good luck on your scan tomorrow!


----------



## Ambree

:dance:
Congratulations *Paula*, that is fantastic.
I see the line! 
one day I hope I can see a pink line pg confirmation of my own
but I am glad another TTC>35, has been blessed in May
you've given inspiration and hope to keep trying, thank you x

Nikki and Pisces :hugs2:
I'm :sad1: too
*B.F.N.* and AF is taking her time just to vex
:grr:


To all the May ladies about to chase the egg and/or test, 
I hope your TTC dreams come true ~
wishing many BFPs and happiness :flower:
:dust::dust:


----------



## terripeachy

Hope your scan goes great today, fluterby.
Ambree-Sorry you're feeling so down...maybe it's too early..what DPO are you?


----------



## kfs1

pisces78 - Sorry for the :witch:. :hugs:

Good luck today Fluter.

Terri - Looks like that temp jump was definitely just a fluke, huh?

AFM: Got my peak smiley today. :)


----------



## myra

Sorry about AF Nikki and Pisces :hugs:

And congrats Paula! Exciting to have two BFPs this early in the month. 

AFM, no news yet. I haven't been consistently temping since I'm still getting up at night with my LO, so maybe my O date is off a little (I was just going w my + OPK). Still no pregnancy or AF symptoms...


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Finally!!! hee hee. Party time for you... Oh and yeah, yesterday's temp was a fluke. I'm back to low temps which is where I belong. hee hee.

myra-I see you were listed as testing yesterday, but when is AF supposed to be here? Did you test yet? Good luck to you and Tess!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Terri- I am glad it was a fluke.

Flutter- good luck !

Kfs1- yay!

Afm- so I might have been a little bit naughty. DH has has been so grumpy and sullen and snappish lately because of work. Lots of moaning and whinging about the slightest thing. It's stressful and just creates a tense atmosphere. So I told him this is an important week for me to feel serene and loved and stress free at home because of it being implantation time and stress can affect it, especially with no ice cream in the house and me having to spend all weekend with his family. I just needed to do something to get him to be less of a bear to me and the dogs because I have had enough with the moaning! :laugh2:

That and I was annoyed because I got turned down last night for :sex: and I had a major 7dpo hormone surge


----------



## terripeachy

Bookwrmgal-Sorry you have to listen to all that whining, and more importantly, getting turned down. Sometimes these guys are the worst! They choose the most innopportune time to get freaky, and then when we simply say 'hey, let's do it!', they're all like 'nah. not interested.' :haha: *rolling eyes* jerks. Hopefully the remainder of this week is calming and serene for you. :hugs:


----------



## myra

terripeachy said:


> kfs1-Finally!!! hee hee. Party time for you... Oh and yeah, yesterday's temp was a fluke. I'm back to low temps which is where I belong. hee hee.
> 
> myra-I see you were listed as testing yesterday, but when is AF supposed to be here? Did you test yet? Good luck to you and Tess!!! :dust: :dust:

I put myself down for the 7th since my BFPs in the past have been early and I was hopeful for another one. If my O is correct, then I should get AF tomorrow or Saturday. (This is my first full cycle in a year and a half- between getting pregnant and then on birth control so I don't know if my cycles return to their usual length right away). 

Our son was born 11 weeks early and the first 7 months were excruciating- 3 months in the NICU with respiratory issues and then when he came home, he had severe reflux and allergies, causing him to cry for hours every day, even with reflux meds. OH and I swore we would not put ourselves through that again so we were stopping at one kid. Thankfully, with time, things have gotten much better and we'd like Connor to have a sibling- but seeing as we're both 40, we can't put it off. Scared as we are of having another preemie (and a repeat roller-coaster pregnancy in and out of the hospital), we're taking the plunge and trying again...


----------



## ab75

Good luck myra xx


----------



## Radkat

Sorry AF got you Pisces and Nikki. :nope:

Fluterby - Good luck with your scan! Let us know how it went.

Ambree - Sorry you're feeling down. :flower: But you're not out yet!

Kfs - Hooray for a positive OPK! Let the BD begin - or continue!:sex::sex::sex:

Terri - I'm glad yesterday's temp was a fluke - no drama needed here. 

Bookworm - That doesn't sound naughty to me at all. Sounds like he needed a little reality check. Did you get some :icecream: out of it?

Myra - Wow that's quite a story about LO. Glad he's OK now. A friend of mine had her son at 27 weeks I know it was a big struggle for her and family too. I admire your desire to try it again to get LO a sibling. Good luck! And maybe you're just too early. You're not out until AF shows her ugly head. 

AFM - Just sitting here at 10DPO hoping my temp goes up as it is far too low for any good news in a few days. We'll see.


----------



## fluterby429

Well here's the update. I have follicles on the right measuring 24.3, 22.96, 16.30 and on the left 24.13 and 20.8. That is a grand total of 5. The 16 will more than likely hit 18mm by Saturday making it maitre as well. I figured they'd cancel the IUI but he said go ahead. I'm a bit nervous


----------



## terripeachy

Fluterby-Well, the good news is you have lots of follicles. The nervewrecking thing is that there are so many! So is your IUI scheduled for Saturday? Maybe one of these will be the lucky one (or two!). How many follies did you have last month?


----------



## fluterby429

Yes IUI Sat morning. Last cycle I had 3 follies on CD 13 that were nearly too big. I think they were over mature and my lining was almost a 15. This time it was 10.8.


----------



## ab75

Good luck fluterby xx


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awesome news Flutter! I think that this is the best you have responded. 5 follies is a lot, but that give smore chances. With the way our TTC journeys have been 5 is good. LOL Good luck Saturday and Praying to hear your BFP in weeks!! :hugs:


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Great news Flutter! Lots of luck tomorrow!

Afm- I got my own ice cream yesterday lol. DH was super attentive so I think he got the message that his grouchiness is annoying :winkwink:

Another temp spike for me today at 9dpo (even though ff says I am 8d. Also major fried food craving , which usually indicates AF is incoming . But with some twinges and sore/darker bbs I am hoping it is something else.


----------



## terripeachy

Ooh, I hope so too, Bookwrmgal! And glad DH got the message. Yay for ice cream!


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks ladies!!! 

FX'd for you Bookwrm!!!


----------



## Driving280

Paula, congratz!! Been too busy at work to even be on here, barely temping...


----------



## GalvanBaby

Bookwrm, Glad your Dh got the message. Now, I wish mine would too. LOL Can you send that message through the internet waves? 

I am supposed to test Sunday, but I think I will wait until Monday. As for symptoms, no AF symptoms, but no prego symptoms either. AF is due Sunday so we will test Monday if she doesn't show.


----------



## Radkat

Bookworm - Sometimes you have to take ice cream needs into your own hands. Glad DH is behaving better. :thumbup:

Good luck tomorrow, Fluterby!

Galvan - Hoping for good news on Monday!


----------



## Taurus8484

Radkat - your chart looks amazing. ....have you tested yet?


----------



## GalvanBaby

AF got me this morning. Today is Mother's Day in Mexico so she delivered her gift really early. :(


----------



## Radkat

Taurus8484 said:


> Radkat - your chart looks amazing. ....have you tested yet?

Yeah temps seem high, but BFN this am. Boo. Waiting for AF. If the high temps continue and AF stays away, I'll test again on Monday.


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry Galvan. What a pain. :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Boo to that galvan. So sorry


----------



## Taurus8484

Sorry to hear Galvan xx


----------



## myra

Sorry Galvan:flower:

Radkat- hopefully it's just too early for your BFP. good luck!

AFM at 14/15 dpo, still BFN and no AF. I'm guessing my cycle might be a little off this month since it's my first full cycle of birth control (though I know I ovulated on April 26/27). We also decided this weekend that we are moving to Texas in the summer, so if I'm not pregnant we're going to hold off a couple months until after the move since it will be easier, I think, to get a job when not pregnant


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Sorry Galvan :-( 

Redkat- don't give up yet! 

Afm- so it's either 10 or 11dpo, AF is expected tues or weds and I have brown discharge so I am fairly certain I am out. I have 1 more round of Clomid and then we are out of options until I get better insurance. On top of that, my car stalled and check engine light came on and we only have $600


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Congratulations, Paula! :happydance:

Sorry to all those that got af recently. :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry to everyone who got AF this cycle. Good luck to those still waiting! 

Congrats, Paula! Any more tests?

AFM- I'm hoping that I ovulated last week, especially as OH really came through with the BDing while we were on holiday! It's hard to tell by my temps as this is my first month doing them vaginally, so not as used to what's normal, and being in the caravan last week might have affected them as well. Based on CM and some other symptoms though, I think if I did ovulate this cycle, it was last week, so Fx!


----------



## myra

AF today for me


----------



## Redclaire

Hi Ladies!! Sorry to everyone the witch got :hugs:
Well I'm half dead with tiredness today but it's worth it!! just back from the Eurovision in Copenhagen and have to say we had a ball, amazing, even sober!!
So i had IUI last thursday, the nurse said i had just ovulated as she could see the empty follicles sacs on the scan. They were happy with that for the spermies to meet them! I was a bit anxious the timing was off but i suppose we'll see. There were 2 follies so fingers crossed!:thumbup:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Myra ~ I'm so sorry she showed. :hugs:

Looks like I'll be testing on the 25th now instead of the 26th. Don't know if you want to go to the trouble to move me up a day or not since they are right by each other. I'll let you make that call, but either way, I'll be testing on the 25th. I O'ed a little sooner than I thought I would. So speaking of, I O'ed on Mother's Day. Such a two edged sword. If bfp, so cool to have conceived on Mother's Day. If bfn, double bummer of not just bfn, but neat conception day didn't work out. I kind of wish o day happened on some other day. It is what it is I guess.


----------



## Driving280

I got a clear BFP today, 10 DPO. This does not mean much given my history, but is better than the alternative!


----------



## terripeachy

Driving-WOOHOO!!! :happydance: :wohoo: Congrats!! Think positive thoughts...yeah!

myra-Sorry AF got you.

Bookwrmgal-Sorry about the car and your spotting. Its' not red though, so I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Momof3-Think positively yourself!! That would be pretty cool if you get a BFP this cycle.

Redclaire-Glad you had fun, and the docs know what's best, so I'm sure everything will be fine!

AFM-I am going to trigger tonight (I think). I had a 28mm follicle that's ready to go. The nurse will tell me whether to trigger or not, but either way, my IUI will be tomorrow or Wednesday. eek!


----------



## Wish4another1

Congrats Driving!! I hope its a sticky bean for you!!!

Boo to all that AF got!!


----------



## Redclaire

Driving280 said:


> I got a clear BFP today, 10 DPO. This does not mean much given my history, but is better than the alternative!

YEEEHAAAARRR!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
sticky bean sticky bean sticky bean!!!


----------



## ab75

Driving congratulations, hope its sticky for you.
sorry to all who got af.
good luck terri xx


----------



## kfs1

Sorry to all who got their AF.

Congrats Driving!!

Fx Terri!


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Driving! Hope it's a sticky one!


----------



## Redclaire

terripeachy said:


> Driving-WOOHOO!!! :happydance: :wohoo: Congrats!! Think positive thoughts...yeah!
> 
> 
> Redclaire-Glad you had fun, and the docs know what's best, so I'm sure everything will be fine!
> 
> AFM-I am going to trigger tonight (I think). I had a 28mm follicle that's ready to go. The nurse will tell me whether to trigger or not, but either way, my IUI will be tomorrow or Wednesday. eek!

Best of luck with the IUI Terri !!!:hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats Driving!!! :happydance:

Told myself I would stay away from the testing threads but I'm totally confused about my chart!!
Has anyone had a Flat line like this?? :shrug:


----------



## Radkat

Hooray, Driving! Here's to a H&H 9mo! :happydance:

Terri - So exciting that your IUI is coming up. Let us know how it goes!

Myra - Sorry about AF.

Bookworm - Hang in there, maybe it's IB? Sorry about your car. 

Mom of 3 - Neat story if you do get a BFP. Good luck!

Redclaire - That sounds like so much fun!

I'm out. AF came for real today. 4 days of spotting before. That's never happened before. Not sure what that's about. :nope:


----------



## nessaw

Congrats driving. Stick beanie stick! X


----------



## terripeachy

Ugh Radkat! I'm so sorry to hear that. Things sounded so promising. :hugs: Treat yourself to ice cream! It should be warm enough today in California. Ooh, do you have coldstone nearby? So good.. hee hee.


----------



## Driving280

Thanks, everyone. Keeping fingers crossed, and everything else... It was a nice belated b-day present for turning 41... I really hope this sticks, because we were going to move on to IVF otherwise.

Sis, I had flat temps once when my thermometer's battery was almost dead...

Terri, keeping fingers crossed on the IUI. They told me not to even bother with it, as over 40 it doesn't do much, unless there is a sperm issue. Does your insurance require you to do it or you just think it is an easy first option?


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies! 

I thought I had only missed a couple of days but I guess it was more like a week. Man, a lot goes on around this place! It's hard to keep up. 

Congratulations to Paul and Driving280!!! Hoping the best for you two.

Sorry to all that got hit by AF. Ugh. What a terrible lady she is. Never knows when to just stay away! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you, Bookwrmgal.

Hoping that everyone else is doing well and getting through their Monday. I'm not sure where this weekend went - seemed to fly by!


----------



## terripeachy

Driving-Happy belated birthday!! I hope this one sticks too....Are you doing anything special to make it stick? _Can_ you do anything? :shrug: I'm still such a newbie to all of this.

My insurance (aetna) says that once you're over 40 you can go straight to IVF, but I'm not 40 until next week, so I figured IUI is an easy first option. If this doesn't work, we'll discuss the next step for next cycle. The chances for all of them seem so low, but considering right now I'm batting 0, a 1% is better than what I'm currently doing. hee hee.


----------



## GalvanBaby

COngrats Driving!! Praying for a sticky bean for you!!

We decided to start one of our last 2 cycles worth of Clomid this cycle. The last time I used Clomid and got a bFP, we used it CD4-8 so I will do that this time too. I have 2 cycles of CLomid and 2 cycles of progesterone so I am going to use both this cycle. I will start temping tomorrow and will start using OPKs after I finish the pills. I did not want to use CLomid again because it makes me evil, but I will try it 2 more times if it works great, it will be worth all the evilness. LOL


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats Driving!!!

Sorry for those that AF got she's an evil witch


----------



## Driving280

Terri, that makes sense. We were going to do IVF right away because there's a lifetime cap for fertility treatments ($15k) for my insurance and one IVF cycle is about that much at my clinic (and possibly even a little more with the meds, etc). 

I don't think there is anything I can do to make it stick, just hope it was a good egg/sperm. I don't have a progesterone issue, so all I am doing is not drinking and cutting down on caffeine. (I had two mimosas yesterday for Mother's day before I found out, I hope bean didn't notice). Having now had 2 miscarriages, a couple of chemicals, and one wonderful little boy, I don't think there was anything that really made the successful pregnancy different at first, before the first u/s. Except that when I first heard his heartbeat, I somehow just felt this was right, and amazing.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Driving ~ Congrats! :happydance: I hope it's a sticky.

Radkat ~ So sorry af showed. :hugs:

Terri ~ GL with the iui. FX

Sis ~ I had flat line temps before. Ended up not meaning anything in my case. Just steady temps.


----------



## Taurus8484

Congrats Driving.........woohoo!!!!! Have you a pic.......I love BFP pics.......

Sorry myra and Radkat xx

AFM - nothing.........in fact wouldnt even know I ovulated except for my temps. Feel nothing.......blah.......some twinges or sore boobs or something that gives me even a little hope would be nice.....

Well a third the way into May and 3 BFP's already.........cmon girls, lets keep it going!!!


----------



## futurebbmoma

:yipee: woohoo driving! all my positive vibes to you and our other May bfp!


afm, I didn't even get a chance to poas... spotting tonight on 12dpo.:huh:
:flow: Thanks for keeping track of all of this Taurus!


----------



## Mischief

Hey y'all! Long time no see! :). I think I might actually O this month, so please put me down for May 31! Thanks! Good luck, ladies! :)


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Congrats Driving Paula! :happydance:

Fx on the IUI Terri!

AFM- I don't know what to think. Sorry for TMI but I could use your input. So Sun I had brown cm. That brown CM increased yesterday to the point I needed a liner. Normally I get 1.5 days of pre AF spotting so I stopped the prog cream yesterday thinking I was out. But it doesn't stay brown this long and my temp dropped but is still above the coverline (can't really count today with the hour sleep before i temped. Slightly nauseated but not unusually slow. I don't know if it's late implantation bleeding or the prog cream and clomid giving me a wonky pre-AF warm up.


----------



## kfs1

Bookwrmgal said:


> Congrats Driving Paula! :happydance:
> 
> Fx on the IUI Terri!
> 
> AFM- I don't know what to think. Sorry for TMI but I could use your input. So Sun I had brown cm. That brown CM increased yesterday to the point I needed a liner. Normally I get 1.5 days of pre AF spotting so I stopped the prog cream yesterday thinking I was out. But it doesn't stay brown this long and my temp dropped but is still above the coverline (can't really count today with the hour sleep before i temped. Slightly nauseated but not unusually slow. I don't know if it's late implantation bleeding or the prog cream and clomid giving me a wonky pre-AF warm up.

I've never used progesterone cream but what would be the harm in continuing to use it until you're sure? I think it's a possibility to have some spotting when you're in early pregnancy, no? I say get back on it. :)


----------



## terripeachy

I agree with kfs1...keep using it. My doctor said I have to take the progresterone pills for two weeks straight. Then I do my official pregnancy test and I guess after that they tell me that I can stop or if there is good news, keep taking them. So, I wouldn't stop using the cream just yet because it's only been a week, right?


----------



## 2plus1more

Congrats to Paula and Driving :happydance:

To everyone else that has been stuck with the witch, may this be her last visit for the next nine months!!!

Good luck TerriPeachy with your IUI!


----------



## MissB1979

Congrats to the three that got BFPs!

AF is due on the 21st, so I'm gonna wait until the 23rd to test if AF is late. I don't like to get might hopes up, so I want to wait.

Good luck to the rest of you still waiting. For those that were visited by the witch, good luck next month!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

It's been a week. I did start up again this morning when I realized AF didn't arrive. I am super duper nauseated this morning too. The vitamins on a mostly empty stomach didn't help, I am sure.


----------



## Blueshoney

Driving-Congratulations!!!!!!!

AFM-AF finally arrived today. Two days late!


----------



## Paula08049

Hi ladies thanks for all the BFP love and so sorry to those who got the witch and love and sticky baby prayers to those still waiting. Had my first blood draw yesterday and my beta came back at 189 and I was 14 dpo. I go tomorrow and Friday to make sure it keeps increasing. Feeling very tired very sore boobies and waves of nausea and very bloated at night. Lots of love!


----------



## terripeachy

Paula-That's great news!! I hope the remaining tests go just as well as your first one. Congrats again!! :happydance:

Blues-:hugs: Sorry the witch played with your emotions, but like you said, now you can get started on your next cycle. It sucks, but we make do.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

This is ridiculous how much my body is screwing with me. I had an event at the State House for work and I ran to the bathroom because I felt wet. Full flow but dark brown still. If I'm out, then AF be the right color or stop messing with me you :witch: 

. On top of that, DH's car (that he bought just over a month ago from his boss) is having engine issues. One day after we spent most of our emergency fund on fixing my car.

Can we get a re-do on this week?


----------



## terripeachy

Bookwrmgal-Oh wow...full flow but brown? I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you! That is just bizarre. Of course, bizarre things happen when TTC, so I'm sure others have had the same.

Sorry about your DH's car..yeah, you guys definitely need a redo or a BFP!!! hee hee. That will make everything better. :) <3


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Full enough to require a pad but still light. It's totally messing with my head since I don't know when to start the clomid if I don't know what's going on with my cycle. I figure I will just wait and see- it might be the progesterone messing with me.


----------



## kfs1

Sorry bookwrmgal. :hugs: I hope she either goes away or makes her appearance soon so you can move on.

Good luck again Terri!


----------



## terripeachy

Bookwrmgal-:hugs: I'm sorry the witch got you. She is such a L)[email protected]*#*(!!. All that drama for what...to see red. Time to start fresh and try it again! 

kfs1-Nice temp jump babe! I am a bloated mess today. I was stuck in traffic for two hours last night, and then today I had to go drop off the sample, and I was stuck in traffic again! Of course, I was freaking out on the inside, and trying to listen to my gospel tunes so I would relax. hee hee. It didn't work, but I did get there right on time. Now I sit at work for an hour and then return. :wacko: I need a valium. I better take one now while I'm not pregnant. J/K.


----------



## Platinumvague

Can I join? I will test May 30th.Still waiting to ovulate..if I do! I've always used opks but im supposed to ovulate in 4 days and they aren't grtting darker.This is todays
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140514_101550.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi Ladies! Can I please be added to the 28th? I think I O'd today or yesterday. Last night I thought I felt O in the evening but we didn't BD until this AM. Today I'm really bloated and AF type cramps. 
OPK's
Tues AM - negative
Tues PM - positive
Wed AM - positive
Wed PM - positive

congrats to the ladies with BFPs!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I just realized that I more than likely definitely won't be testing again this month. I will hang around to congratulate all the BFPs that are going to happen, but has anyone made a June thread yet? A little early I know, but just curious.


----------



## 2plus1more

I'm out. Started spotting a few minutes ago:-(


----------



## Radkat

Sorry Bookworm and 2plus1more. What a witch.


----------



## Driving280

Thanks all for the love and good wishes! So far, so good, Wondfo has been getting noticeably darker every day. I'm going to try to stop POAs now and survive somehow until the 6 weeks appt... Hope you all join me soon :)


----------



## terripeachy

Great news Driving!!

Sorry 2plus1more. :hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Yes wonderful news Driving......

Sorry af showed 2plus1 xx


----------



## Fezzle

So happy for you, Driving!


----------



## Redclaire

OOOH loving these BFP ..3 this month yay!!
Fezzle, your temps are looking good! 

Well i've tested out the trigger, feint line on wed, nothing yesterday or today..I'm saying im 9DPO today cos I had ovulated just before IUI.
Soo let the marathon POAS commence!!:happydance::wacko:


----------



## kfs1

Red - I'm 7dpo today so we're pretty close this month. Fx to you! I am staying away from those sticks though until as late as possible. I HATE being disappointed staring at the blank space or the glaring NOT PREGNANT on the screen. I'm feeling happy about my temps but I did find out that I have one blocked tube and a fibroid and that my DHs count/motility are a bit low so that kinda took the wind outta my sails a bit.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Sorry that AF got you, Bookwrmgal and 2plus1more. :(

Glad things are going well for you, Driving280!

Good luck to you redclaire and kfs1! Fingers crossed you guys are lucky this cycle.


----------



## Fezzle

I would be more excited about my temp rise if I wasn't spotting yesterday and this morning- I'm just waiting to see what the spotting and temps do. I'm a 'late' tester too- since my AF is often late without it meaning anything, it's too disappointing to see lots of BFNs!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Fx that spotting is IB, Fezzle!! Love the temps!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Driving - I am so happy for you!!!!!!!


----------



## nessaw

Bfn this morning on cb digi on what I think is 14dpo. Hoping af comes tom so we'll have had 2 normal post mc cycles. Hopefully next month...


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry for the BFN nessaw. Keep testing! :flower:


----------



## Redclaire

I reckon im 10dpo today and diddly squat on IC test. Down hearted. Tummy doing pms rumbles...i'd say im out...but I'll keep testing until the crone parks her broomstick...well I did buy 50 test strips lol!!


----------



## terripeachy

Redclaire-It's too early!! I'm keeping positive thoughts out there for you. :dust: :dust:


----------



## Redclaire

terripeachy said:


> Redclaire-It's too early!! I'm keeping positive thoughts out there for you. :dust: :dust:

I know I know its still early but after 4 years of analyzing pms ..blah blah blah! Thanks for the baby glitter tho terri..I love sparkles!!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

So sorry 2plus1 and Nessaw. :hugs:

Redclaire ~ Sorry about the bfn. :hugs:

Half way through my 2ww today. Waiting is such torture. :wacko:


----------



## Taurus8484

Temp drop......expecting AF tomorrow.......onto next month.....


----------



## fluterby429

Got home Friday night from my son's 8th grade Chicago trip. It was exhausting but fun and cold! It was a welcome distraction from the 2ww. I tested yesterday to see if the trigger was gone and there was faintest of line there. I don't feel very hopeful. I think I will officially stop TTC after this. I feel I've spent so much time and money on this with nothing to show for it. I think after 4 years and nothing it's probably not going to happen.


----------



## Redclaire

fluterby429 said:


> Got home Friday night from my son's 8th grade Chicago trip. It was exhausting but fun and cold! It was a welcome distraction from the 2ww. I tested yesterday to see if the trigger was gone and there was faintest of line there. I don't feel very hopeful. I think I will officially stop TTC after this. I feel I've spent so much time and money on this with nothing to show for it. I think after 4 years and nothing it's probably not going to happen.

We're going to do one more IUI and then thats it. Game over. Logically I know thats it...but it'll take a bit for my heart to accept it..very difficult.


----------



## Fezzle

You can put down the witch for me- she flew in with a vengeance over the weekend so no need to test this month. In a way, I'm glad because usually she doesn't show until really late (and barely there) making me wonder if last cycle was the first one where I've actually ovulated since I've started TTC. Maybe after 10 months of BCPs & two months of iron and Metformin my ovaries are finally getting their shit together! I feel like I'm finally off the sidelines and actually have a chance now.


----------



## kfs1

Taurus/Fluter - Sorry that you're not feeling hopeful this month. This whole process is so emotionally draining. :hugs:

Fezzle - I'm sorry that you're out but that's so great that you're feeling positive about ovulating and AF showing up when she's supposed to. Fx for next month!

AFM: Huuuuuuge temp drop this morning. Not sure what to think. Bummed/nervous.


----------



## terripeachy

Taurus-Happy Birthday, twin! hee hee. Even if AF shows up, I hope you can do something special for your big day today.

Redclaire/Fluterby-I'm so sorry you guys are throwing in the towel. You may be surprised this month though, so wait until you really make that decision. Redclaire-I know your story though, so I feel REALLY bad if this isn't your month.

Fezzle- :hugs: 

kfs1-UGH!!! I hate that temperature drop. It's so in your face. I had one too, so i'm right there with you, but mine is my normal 5-6 dpo drop. My corpus luteum always sheds on time whether there's anything inside or not. Who knows? :wacko: It's bs. Oh, and you'd think that because I'm taking progesterone, it would keep my temps up. What is wrong with my body???? My chart looks exactly the same as all the others.


----------



## MissB1979

The dreadful aunt came for a visit! :growlmad: On to next month....


----------



## kfs1

Sorry MissB. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Ditto...sorry to hear MissB. Treat yourself to something good today! :hugs:


----------



## Redclaire

terripeachy said:


> Taurus-Happy Birthday, twin! hee hee. Even if AF shows up, I hope you can do something special for your big day today.
> 
> Redclaire/Fluterby-I'm so sorry you guys are throwing in the towel. You may be surprised this month though, so wait until you really make that decision. Redclaire-I know your story though, so I feel REALLY bad if this isn't your month.
> 
> Fezzle- :hugs:
> 
> kfs1-UGH!!! I hate that temperature drop. It's so in your face. I had one too, so i'm right there with you, but mine is my normal 5-6 dpo drop. My corpus luteum always sheds on time whether there's anything inside or not. Who knows? :wacko: It's bs. Oh, and you'd think that because I'm taking progesterone, it would keep my temps up. What is wrong with my body???? My chart looks exactly the same as all the others.

Thanks Terri! Hope you have a lovely birthday!! And you Taurus!!
We'll defo go again next week with the last chance IUI. Still testing until the witch arrives probably on wednesday.. its a bummer!! 2 good follies this month blah blah blaaaaahhhhh:growlmad:


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Happy Birthday to Terri and Taurus! I hope you ladies have a wonderful day.

Sorry to all the ladies who got hit by the witch. :-(

Also, sorry to RedClaire and Fluterby. :hugs:

I'm back in the TWW. FF says I'm 2 DPO but I think I'm actually 3 DPO. If this cycle isn't successful, I think I might start temping. I don't really want to but I think it might be helpful. Still not sure.


----------



## Radkat

Taurus - Happy Birthday! I can't believe the witch has the gall to try to spoil it. Hope you have a great day.

Terri - Happy Birthday to you too!

Redclaire - Sorry you're feeling out. I know what you mean about knowing your body. I hope it's fooling you this month somehow!

Fluterby - I'm sorry you're feeling down and feeling like being done TTC. It's a tough haul for sure. I hope you feel OK with whatever decision you make. 

Fezzle - Boo to the witch, but hooray for feeling like your body is on track. Here's to feeling positive about this next month!

Sorry about AF, Miss B.

Booger - I was overwhelmed by the thought of temping too, but it really does help. Gives you way more info. Once you get used to grabbing the thermometer first thing in the morning, it's really not too big of a deal. Jump on the temping bandwagon and we'll all stalk your chart!

AFM - AF is finally done. Going on vacation on Thursday, so will be Oing on vacation. Lots of OPKs, preseed, vitamins, etc. to keep track of, but it should be OK. Last time I was on vacation during fertile week, my O date got pushed back a few days so we'll see if that happens this time. 

Terri - Let's chalk it up to your normal temp dip. I'm sure it'll go back up tomorrow.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Happy Birthday Terri & Taurus! 
Sorry to the gals that were visited by AF

AFM, I'm 4 or 5 dpo and this TWW is going so slow. Obviously it's to early for any symptoms yet. Will probably start testing at 9DPO just because I can't hold out. I have an appointment with my RE at the end of this month to talk about our next step and possible IVF if this natural cycle doesn't work.

Fingers crossed for everyone :dust:


----------



## fluterby429

There is the faintest line on a Walmart test this afternoon. Idk if it's my trigger. I tested for the trigger 2 days ago and it was almost gone it had a squinter of a line and that's what I have now. I'm trying not to get my hopes up but it's hard. Last time my trigger was def out by now. I'm 9 dpiui and 11 days past trigger


----------



## terripeachy

Ooh fluterby...are you going to test tomorrow, or wait two days?? How exciting!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Fluterby - FX's for you :dust:


----------



## fluterby429

Oh I'll be testing tomorrow and everyday until AF shows lol


----------



## Taurus8484

Thank you for the birthday wishes all.......

Big Happy Birthday to my twinnie Peachy!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope all your dreams come true xx


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Taurus! And I see your temp jumped back up so no AF on your big day. I hope it was special!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Yes it has jumped back up but I know its coming.....all the tell tale signs and my LP is normally 12-13 days.

It was special........got spolit by Hubby.........hope you get spolit to and get a belated present by the way of a BFP!!!!


----------



## Redclaire

fluterby429 said:


> Oh I'll be testing tomorrow and everyday until AF shows lol

Oooooh flutter. .trigger should be gone by now..especially if u tested it out....sending you gazillions of sparkly baby dust x


----------



## fluterby429

I think I might be crazy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## fluterby429

This one is enhanced. Idk what I think
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## terripeachy

I'm not really sure, but I'm the worst at seeing lines, so don't take my word for it. It's only been 10 days though, so keep testing! hee hee. 

I tried to test my trigger shot today using an IC, and it looked blank to me. It's been only 6 days for me, so what does that tell you? Nothing's going on but the rent, is what it tells me. :wacko: :coffee:


----------



## fluterby429

I'm probably crazy but it's there IRL. I've taken it out so the lines are moved in this one. It's ok if you don't see it lol. I'm examining them lol

Good that your trigger is out! Now let's see the line come back
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Redclaire

I think I can see something flutter...I have everything crossed for ya that this is it!!!
I'm waiting for the clinic doctor to ring me back...looking at maybe changing from IUI to 'natural IVF' depending on what they say and success rates etc...this will be our last shot eitherway. 2000 tho eeek!!


----------



## terripeachy

What is natural IVF? Sounds like an oxymoron to me. :haha:


----------



## Redclaire

terripeachy said:


> What is natural IVF? Sounds like an oxymoron to me. :haha:


Well from what I've read it's relatively new but good for couples who produce eggs and good sperm levels.
Basically they track the natural growth of an unstimulates follical and when it's ready take it out, into the lab, add the sperm , let them swim about until it fertilises (or you can have ICSI..putting a sperm directly into the egg) wait a couple of days to make sure it's fertilised and cells are growing then pop it back in.
It's IVF, but natural in that female cycle not stopped or stimulated, no meds, no spare embyros.
Sounds good to me cos quite like just a step up from IUI, tho I want to know the success rates as it is a new treatment...and cheaper than IVF..which is 5K a pop...this will be our last shot.


----------



## fluterby429

^ yup it's unmediated. I bet they only do it on younger women >35


----------



## Redclaire

fluterby429 said:


> ^ yup it's unmediated. I bet they only do it on younger women >35

Yeah i'm not sure on those kinda details, that's why I'm waiting to speck to the doc. All my levels are excellent, AMH etc. but if its not anymore successful than IUI we'll just do the IUI again. I was just thinking that forcing the fertilisation part might be better. I'll let you guys know what the specialist says...might be useful !


----------



## 2plus1more

fluterby429 said:


> I'm probably crazy but it's there IRL. I've taken it out so the lines are moved in this one. It's ok if you don't see it lol. I'm examining them lol
> 
> Good that your trigger is out! Now let's see the line come back

I definitely see a faint line! Hoping good things for you Flutter!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for the explanation. I did talk to the doctor that performed my IUI about that, but I don't think she called it Natural IVF. Either way, it HAS to be better. I think these :spermy: are similar to our husbands. Helpless without us telling them what to do and where to go. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Redclaire

terripeachy said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I did talk to the doctor that performed my IUI about that, but I don't think she called it Natural IVF. Either way, it HAS to be better. I think these :spermy: are similar to our husbands. Helpless without us telling them what to do and where to go. HA!!HA!!

Yup not even with a map and a compass!! It's called 'soft' IVF and 'mild ' IVF in some of the articles i'm reading..problem is tho its cumulative...many clinics seem to reccommend 3-4 cycles:nope:


----------



## nessaw

Fluter I see a shadow of something in the first pic. Good luck.
Am sure I've heard people talking about natural ivf in the 35+ threads.
Afm no af yet. Could still be a messed up post mc cycle. Not feeling anything one way or the other. Got one more cb digi but might hold on til thurs and see what happens. Only picking thurs as got a day off work so easier to test!


----------



## nessaw

Scrap that last msg-just starting spotting! Boo hiss.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh nessaw-You got me excited there....It's just spotting..may not be a full AF. fxfxfxfx. :dust: You can get your hug later. I'm saving it!! :friends:


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, flutter- I see something on the enhanced one!


----------



## nessaw

I know terri. Was hoping I'd ovd late maybe. Should know the cb digi is never wrong for me unfortunately!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Hi gals,

Happy Belated B-day Terri and Taurus

Sorry to those AF got. 

Not much going on here. In the throes of my 2nd round of Clomid plus some Chinese herbs that I have to take 8 of 3x's a day. It's been super busy for me, which has kept me out of mischief.


----------



## Redclaire

I'm off..the witch arrived this morning bang on time:growlmad::growlmad:
Anyhoo finally got to speak to a doctor at the clinic and some interesting facts about 'natural' IVF.
They've done 65 cycles this year and zero pregnancies:nope:
They only reccommend it for under 35's with tube problems only
It's cumulative...any sucesses they have had are on like the 4th/5th go.
He reckoned standard IVF still the best chance of success ..after 3 goes!!

So the plan...no IVF, that was always the deal with himself and we don't have 5k to throw at it and how would i feel if i did one cycle and BFN ..i'd want to go again..and borrow...and owe and all the while taking energy and fun/holiday/college money from our gorgeous boy.
So we're going one more IUI, the doctor says rates of success are low at my age but my AMH is high so there's still a good chance.
How I'll feel if this doesn't work and I have to say goodbye to my second baby dream....??? probably lots of snots and tears:cry: but i'll have to get my head around it.
So plan for this next cycle...no trips , no galavanting, no diet coke, lots of BD, try to chillax...:happydance::coffee::haha:


----------



## fluterby429

My tests were due to the trigger. Didn't get any darker. Actually looks lighter maybe. I'm very sad. This has been a long road for me and I think I'm at the end of that road


----------



## kfs1

Nessaw - Sorry that the witch showed. :hugs:

Red - Sorry to you, too, :hugs: but I'm glad you have a plan. Fx for you next month!!!

Fluter - I'm so sorry about those tests. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

fluterby-How do you know it was still the trigger? If that's the case, maybe a BFP will be showing up soon. I know you're feeling bad, and I don't want to boost your excitement, but are you absolutely sure?? I'm not sure how the decline of the trigger/increase of hcg works. Does one overpower the other? Does one have to leave before the other one shows up...does that make sense. :hugs:

Redclaire-I'm so sorry about that silly witch. :hugs: Thanks for the info on natural IVF as well. It doesn't seem like a bad idea. I wonder why they only do it for young people. Probably because the success rate of us oldies is low no matter what, so they don't bother. Now there's a depressing thought. You did go on a lot of trips, so this time around you'll be chillaxed for real. :)

kfs1-I see something exciting in your chart. hee hee. How silly am I? Any increase calls for a good day. :friends:


----------



## Redclaire

fluterby429 said:


> My tests were due to the trigger. Didn't get any darker. Actually looks lighter maybe. I'm very sad. This has been a long road for me and I think I'm at the end of that road

Not out til the witch arrives flutter..I tested out my trigger at 7DPO. I really do hope its just a case of diluted urine samples. Its a hard road, I know where you're at...I'm not far behind you:cry::hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Bookwrmgal-I'm happy that you're staying out of trouble. Are your herbs in pill form? What are they supposed to do? 3x a day is a lot. Are you doing IUI, or just clomid and hopes for a proper ovulation?


----------



## Bookwrmgal

terripeachy said:


> Bookwrmgal-I'm happy that you're staying out of trouble. Are your herbs in pill form? What are they supposed to do? 3x a day is a lot. Are you doing IUI, or just clomid and hopes for a proper ovulation?


They are little bb sized pills. Here's the link
https://www.acuatlanta.net/plum-flower-left-side-replenishing-teapills-200-count-p-54273.html

Something to do with balancing my kidney chi and accepting the sperm. Just clomid for now because my insurance doesn't cover IUI or IVF. I only got a script for 2 mos of clomid. I'm not particularly crazy about my new RE so I may switch to someone else but if insurance won't cover anything then I am not sure if it's worth the effort until I get a new job. 

Red :hugs: sorry AF came but it sounds like you have a solid plan of attack


----------



## fluterby429

Redclaire said:


> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> My tests were due to the trigger. Didn't get any darker. Actually looks lighter maybe. I'm very sad. This has been a long road for me and I think I'm at the end of that road
> 
> Not out til the witch arrives flutter..I tested out my trigger at 7DPO. I really do hope its just a case of diluted urine samples. Its a hard road, I know where you're at...I'm not far behind you:cry::hugs:Click to expand...

I used the Walmart .88 test to test out trigger at 8dpt the line was so faint I assumed it would be gone the next day just as it had the cycle before. So I tested two days later and swore I saw a hint of something on another Walmart test. So the next day at 12 dpt and 10 dpiui I used Frer and def a line them used another one that afternoon (yesterday) the line was obviously darker. This morning frer looks just like yesterday mornings instead if being darker. Most people have trigger out by 10 days although I've read some that had it for 14 days. That's what worries me. It worries me also because I'm using frer and not cheap ones and that's why I'm getting a line. I do still have 3 days before AF is supposed to be here. I've also read that some ladies don't ever get a negative. I'll test again tomorrow I guess


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am praying for you, Flutter! Fxed tomorrow's test is darker!


----------



## fluterby429

My test went negative tonight. This is the end for me.


----------



## Redclaire

Flutter..wait til AF arrives.
All tests are different, many of the walmart/frer etc are sensitive at only 25 units HCG whereas the internet cheapies are hospital standard and show positive at only 10 units...not false hope just scientific hope:thumbup:


----------



## Redclaire

So CD2 scan today for our last chance IUI. Apparently i have a couple of small cysts that shouldn't cause problems and i've to delay starting injections til tomoz cos (TMI) passing lots of clots...my lining was 13mm and is still at 8mm! So the witch is doing the spring clean of the decade:happydance:
Feeling quite upbeat about everything now...if this doesn't work I'm planning a big trip Stateside next year, Boston( love love love Boston), NYC and Florida... that'll be something to plan and focus on...but there's still hope for this cycle:happydance:
Testing 15th June x


----------



## kfs1

Good luck Red! And your trip sounds great. NYC & Boston are both such fun cities.

Sorry about the test Fluter but the witch hasn't come just yet so don't give up hope just yet.


----------



## terripeachy

fluterby-I agree with the others. Don't give up just yet unless you want to. I think you may still have a chance...did you temp this cycle? 

Redclaire-I'm glad you're getting a good cleaning this go round. My lining must normally be pretty thin because I don't really have "good" cleanings, but I'm perfectly fine with that. hee hee. I agree with kfs1-Boston and NYC are both fun. Enjoy your trips...

AFM-Another tenth of a degree increase, but i'm still feeling super neutral. Whatevs...hee hee.

Good luck to the upcoming testers. :dust: fxfxfx


----------



## Redclaire

terripeachy said:


> fluterby-I agree with the others. Don't give up just yet unless you want to. I think you may still have a chance...did you temp this cycle?
> 
> Redclaire-I'm glad you're getting a good cleaning this go round. My lining must normally be pretty thin because I don't really have "good" cleanings, but I'm perfectly fine with that. hee hee. I agree with kfs1-Boston and NYC are both fun. Enjoy your trips...
> 
> AFM-Another tenth of a degree increase, but i'm still feeling super neutral. Whatevs...hee hee.
> 
> Good luck to the upcoming testers. :dust: fxfxfx

Terri..i felt absolutely nothing when i was first pregnant..neutral is an excellent choice of words! Your temps are looking vvvvery good. Sending virtual glittery best wishes!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Redclaire- Aww...:friends: I'm going away on a motorcycle trip this weekend, so if I get excited about being preggers, hubs may tell me that I can't ride down there alone, so if I remain calm, all systems are go. HA!!HA!! 

I won't be temping over the weekend, which will also be weird, but I think it's for the best!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Fluter..you aren't out yet. 
Terri...have fun! Your chart looks great FX'd


----------



## GalvanBaby

FLUTTER, you are not out yet! Fx.

Terri, your chart is awesome!

AFM, I am now in the TWW! We BDed Monday, Wednesday, and last night. We will tonight too just to put some extra ones in there. Lol You can never have too many. I will start progesterone as soon as FF confirms O.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks! I did get a little excited this morning...won't be temping for the next two days, though. Have a great weekend!!

Galvan-fxfxfx :dust:


----------



## fluterby429

FX'd Galvan


----------



## GalvanBaby

Do we have a June thread yet? I am 2dpo and will be testing June 2. I had horrible O pains, but mainly on my blocked side. I had some on my open side, but not enough to get excited about.


----------



## Hopethisyear

FX'd Galvan!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Taurus - Happy birthday to your little one. I just noticed your ticker :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Nikki1979 said:


> Taurus - Happy birthday to your little one. I just noticed your ticker :)

Thanks xx


----------



## nessaw

How are all the end of the month testers getting on? Good luck. X


----------



## poppy

Hi! I'm Poppy and am 36. I got my BFP on Saturday the 24th of May at around 11 days po!

I am an 'old time' Baby and Bump member and have two little boys aged 5 and 3, so hopefully, if things work out, this will be baby number three for me. I had a loss at 7 weeks in March, so I am very nervous this time round. 

Nice to meet you ladies and wishing you all speedy BFPS! 
xxx


----------



## Redclaire

poppy said:


> Hi! I'm Poppy and am 36. I got my BFP on Saturday the 24th of May at around 11 days po!
> 
> I am an 'old time' Baby and Bump member and have two little boys aged 5 and 3, so hopefully, if things work out, this will be baby number three for me. I had a loss at 7 weeks in March, so I am very nervous this time round.
> 
> Nice to meet you ladies and wishing you all speedy BFPS!
> xxx

Delighted for ya!! :happydance:


----------



## kfs1

I'm out ladies. AF came on Friday. Fx to everyone who's still testing this month.


----------



## Redclaire

aww crap!! big hugs x


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Booooooo......:hugs: Sorry to hear it, babe.

Poppy-Congrats! Hope this one is THE one for you. :dust:

I didn't realize today was my testing day. Oops. I'm not testing. I will be getting blood work tomorrow morning, so I'm just going to have to be surprised when they call me in the afternoon. I'll update when I get my results.

Good luck to the rest of the testers this month!


----------



## Redclaire

Best of luck Terri!! You're made of stronger stuff than myself..i would have caved and tested days age!! Everything crossed for ya hunny!


----------



## booger76

Good luck, TerriPeachy!! Fingers crossed for you!

Sorry to those that got hit by the witch. :( 

I fear I am not far behind you. My test date is May 30 (and actually May 29th per FF) but I would be VERY surprised to make it that far. All the classic signs of AF being on her way are here. We'll see what happens.

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## nessaw

Good luck terri. Will be checking in. X
Sorry for those with af-boo hiss. X


----------



## GalvanBaby

So sorry Kfs1!! :hugs:

Terri, fxed for a great surprise tomorrow! !


----------



## 2plus1more

Sorry to hear Kfs1. 

Good luck TerriPeachy. Hoping to hear good news tomorrow!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Good Luck Terri! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!!! :dust:

I'm pretty sure AF is going to show in the next couple days, all the normal signs :(


----------



## Nikki1979

Good Luck Terri


----------



## terripeachy

You guys are too kind. 
I'm just waiting...:coffee: They will call me this afternoon with the results. I was hoping my temperature was about the same because I wanted to remain neutral, but it wasn't in the plans...happiness is. So for now, I'm a little bit happy. <3

Hope-don't count yourself out just yet...you're still two days away and tons of people say they think AF is on its way, and she's not. :dust:


----------



## ab75

Good luck terri xx

had early scan today, heartbeat seen and measuring 2 days ahead xx


----------



## kfs1

Good luck Terri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ab - that's great news! Congratulations.


----------



## Redclaire

OMG Terri !!! I'm buzzing here!! I really hope this is it for you!!
Another May BFP would be just totes amazeballs!!:wacko::happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

ab75-Congrats!! So now you are 8 weeks? Thank you for the well wishes.


----------



## moni77

FXed Terri!!

AFM - AF arrived over the weekend. Had day 3 scan and labs and the cysts are still there. The left one is slightly reduced but the right one increased. Doc wants to do another set of scan/labs on June 9th. Good thing I wasn't set on starting the IVF cycle this month - so I am not too upset. Just hoping they disappear before July!!


----------



## ab75

terripeachy said:


> ab75-Congrats!! So now you are 8 weeks? Thank you for the well wishes.

Thanks, 7+5, already changed my ticker lol xx


----------



## terripeachy

I got a negative blood test today. See most of you on the June thread. :cry:


----------



## ab75

Sorry terri xx


----------



## booger76

Sorry, terripeachy! :(


----------



## Redclaire

Aww crap crap and double crap terri!! Really thought this was it! Large glass of wine!


----------



## Driving280

*hugs* to all who were visited by the witch...

FX for all still waiting... 

Hoping this one sticks. Hoping hoping hoping will see a hb on Friday, when I have my dr's appt...


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck Driving!! I'm sure all will be well.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Darn Terri, I really thought this was it for you :hugs:

Looks like I will be seeing you on the June thread as I started spotting today :(


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Oh Terri :hugs: I really thought this was the month for you. 

Sorry to everyone that AF got this week.

Good luck Driving!

AFM - I think tomorrow is O day. I have been so uncomfortable today with twinges and pelvic pressure so I am glad for a BD break tomorrow ;) We BD 3 nights in a row and am trying softcups this month. Oh I have had DH on FertilAid since last week and have noticed a big difference in his sex drive so apparently the stuff works!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

AF for me. :cry:


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry momof3 and Hopethisyear. :hugs:

Bookwrmgal-Really? I've been debating whether I want to get Fertilaid for my hubs. We haven't talked about it, but maybe he'd be into it. HA!!HA!! I guess I need to find out since it's a new cycle and all.


----------



## Redclaire

terripeachy said:


> Sorry momof3 and Hopethisyear. :hugs:
> 
> Bookwrmgal-Really? I've been debating whether I want to get Fertilaid for my hubs. We haven't talked about it, but maybe he'd be into it. HA!!HA!! I guess I need to find out since it's a new cycle and all.

Hi terri, just a question...were your blood beta results like zero or like very low?? Chart still looks very good!


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry for all the AFs! And the negative blood results, terri.


----------



## booger76

I'm out! AF showed this morning. On to the next cycle - I'll see you guys on the June board. 

Good luck to the ladies who still have a couple days to test!


----------



## terripeachy

Ugh...sorry booger. :hugs: See you on the June thread for sure.

Redclaire-The nurse left a message saying the test negative, and I am just about to call her, so I don't know the answer. I forgot to take progesterone yesterday morning, and when she called she said to stop, so I'm sure today's high temp is remaining P in my body. Thanks! I have to say, I think this is my best chart ever. As if that means anything. :shrug: hee hee.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

terripeachy said:


> Sorry momof3 and Hopethisyear. :hugs:
> 
> Bookwrmgal-Really? I've been debating whether I want to get Fertilaid for my hubs. We haven't talked about it, but maybe he'd be into it. HA!!HA!! I guess I need to find out since it's a new cycle and all.

Dead on serious. He's never had much of a sex drive and while he isn't tearing my clothes off nightly, he has been a lot more interested and this has been only a little over a week! Getting him to :sex: 2 nights in a row before would have taken effort on my part but 3 nights in a row and I didn't even have to put on a nightie! :happydance:


----------



## 2plus1more

terripeachy said:


> Ugh...sorry booger. :hugs: See you on the June thread for sure.
> 
> Redclaire-The nurse left a message saying the test negative, and I am just about to call her, so I don't know the answer. I forgot to take progesterone yesterday morning, and when she called she said to stop, so I'm sure today's high temp is remaining P in my body. Thanks! I have to say, I think this is my best chart ever. As if that means anything. :shrug: hee hee.

Sorry to hear it, but I agree, this was your best chart. You just need a little time and you'll get that BFP. Good luck in June!


----------



## kfs1

Sorry for AF booger. :hugs:

I'm out of commission for June most likely but I'll be stalking.


----------



## Hopethisyear

So I'm not out yet as I thought I was. I had spotting the other day at 13DPO and then nothing since. POAS this AM and there is definitely a line on a Wondfo, but the FRER is stark white. Trying not to get my hopes up. There are pics in my journal.


----------



## terripeachy

Ooh Hope. fxfxfx. I'm going to check out your journal. It would be amazing if we ended the month with a BFP!!!!


----------



## Driving280

Hope, wondfos are much more sensitive than FRERs!!

Also, an update, I had an ultrasound today and they saw a lovely yolk sac, a fetal pole and a flicker of a heartbeat :) I am only 6 weeks so he could not get how fast it is, we will have another scan next week...


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, hope!

Yay, driving- that's great news!


----------



## Nikki1979

Great news driving280


----------



## GalvanBaby

Great news Driving!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

That is amazing news Driving! I'm so happy for you!

I'm officially out ladies...AF showed last night. Starting my first round of Femara tomorrow.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh I'm so sorry. I thought those lines were good ones. :hugs: See you on the June thread, friend.

Hopefully the Femara will do the trick!


----------



## booger76

Sorry, Hope! Hopefully, the Femara helps with this next cycle.

Not sure if I'll see you ladies on the June board as DH might be away during my ovulation time this cycle - if I'm not there for testing, I'll be there stalking to see who gets the good news this month. Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi everyone, 

I have been quite lately as I have had a very sick child so thought I better log back on and see whats been going on.

Sorry for all those that the dreaded witch got.

Driving, what great news!!!

See you on the June thread.


----------

